# Imported raw prawn ban



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I read in Saturday's paper (somewhere) that imported green prawn has been banned as the danger to Australian industry was too high. Yippee.

Sometime back Peril warned me about using imported prawns as bait. I hadn't known there was any danger but saw his point. Apart from eating all my bait, I wrote to the minister about my concern and later had a letter back. Apparently there was an inquiry going on into the dangers. Now it seems like they have done something positive and banned green prawn imports. I'm sad because my cheap source of prawn for my garlic prawns has gone but very happy for the protection of our prawn stocks.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Thats good news Troppo.
Basa should be next, along with the rest of the farmed and imported crap they sell in the shops.

Of course if people continue to support the imports by buying it then it will keep coming in....


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, well I never liked that guy anyway, good ridance I say... oh, you mean imported prawns, right, um, sounds good to me, hmm no more cheap prawns. I'm torn. :?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Karl



> Yeah, well I never liked that guy anyway, good ridance I say.


Very witty.. nice one..although stepping on thin ice if its taken to heart :roll:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's a nice start.

Apart from contamination risks, a mate of mine made a great point a few weeks ago:

If there was a commercial ban or regulated limits placed on the sale of frozen seafood it would ultimately protect the resource.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

wongus said:


> Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok Danny, I've been told that Greg has a great sense of humour, at least I hope so.... Greg? I was joking dude, oh come on!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Troppo,

You are in QLD. Learn how to use a cast net. Catching your own is cheaper than buying imported and I suspect a superior product.
Us southerners have to make do with a dip net and light while walking around the shallows in the dark.

Rob.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> while walking around the shallows in the dark.
> Rob.


Im pretty sure he's talking about prawns Rob, not porn.... 8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

After reading the posts which the, ah, . . . . the intelligensia on this forum have blessed my topic with, I believe I need to make some facts clear:

(1) I am talking about pRawns not pOrn.

(2) My topic has nothing to do with the people who call me prawn features and my impending deportment from Australia.

(3) Walking around in the shallows is for prawn brains 'cause of the big toothy critturs who don't mind a bite and use fishing rods as tooth picks.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

as stated being up here in sunny queensland with the ability to consistently get fresh bait (dead or live) i rarely buy bait. using fresh local bait catches fresh local fish better than any imports. collecting bait either using a pump or cast net can be a challenge in it's self but once mastered can see me spending 15 - 20 minutes to get enough for a session.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Cooked prawn can still be imported. So, don't rush out to buy 6 tuckerbox freezers to fill with green import prawn as many food outlets will use the cooked stuff in their dishes.


----------

